# Carron



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

One of two built by Scott/s of Bowling for the Grangemouth and Forth Towage Co in 1979 at Greenock following pre-trials drydocking.Her sister was LAGGAN and now operates out of Cardiff as BARGARTH.


----------

